# Bluegill Cycle



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I, like all of you, would love to find a lake with a good supply of 8"+ Bull Gills. I notice that lakes tend to cycle every few years. A couple of years, your catching good numbers of husky fish. Then, a couple years with loads of immature dinks. Have you noticed this on any lakes around you? Any lakes peaking now? Any lakes, very disappointing? I'm talking about lakes that traditionally always have good numbers, but size tends to cycle every couple of years.--Thanks -Tim


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

A public reservoir with a good supply of 8"+ gills is fairly rare in Ohio. I mostly fish Griggs and O'Shay and probably haven't even caught an 8"er yet this season. 9" is fish Ohio and IMHO that is tough from public waters.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Give Mosquito lake a try. I've caught quite a few fish ohio gills from there year after year. All down on the southend near the 305 ramp area.


----------



## elmopete (Aug 11, 2010)

I just got off Turkey foot and caught about forty gills.If you total them up you might reach 1POUND!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I had a decent day on Atwood a couple weeks ago. I started out for Saugeyes but ended up switching over to gills after I caught a couple 9 inchers trolling a 1/32 oz jig tipped with a piece of crawler. Here's a pic.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> I had a decent day on Atwood a couple weeks ago. I started out for Saugeyes but ended up switching over to gills after I caught a couple 9 inchers trolling a 1/32 oz jig tipped with a piece of crawler. Here's a pic.


I think I recall that cooler full of fish and asked you, what time is dinner? So Atwood is probably in a good gilly cycle this year. Thanks saugeyesam. -Tim


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

East resevoir at the portage lakes is filled with 8" plus redears, it's only accessible by boat, but if you move around on turkeyfoot, and mudlake, in the chain, you could do fairly well.


----------

